# Topics > Arts > Kinetic art >  Kinetic sculpture from Krists Pudzens, Riga, Latvia

## Airicist

youtube.com/houseofbits

facebook.com/krists.pudzens

----------


## Airicist

Personal exhibition - Trosa, Sweden

Published on Jul 11, 2016




> 08.07.2016 - 07.08.2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "This Is What a Robot Designed by a Neural Network Looks Like"

by DJ Pangburn
July 18, 2016

----------

